
SpaceX hops a full-scale Starship prototype for the second time - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/09/spacex-hops-a-full-scale-starship-prototype-for-the-second-time/
======
xibalba
Given its similar mission and larger size, should we be concerned about
Starship's effect on the ionosphere [1] at it's eventual launch?

[1] [https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/03/spacex-launch-
last-y...](https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/03/spacex-launch-last-year-
punched-huge-temporary-hole-in-the-ionosphere/)

